# NZXT Source Elite 210



## nokia6600 (Jul 31, 2012)

Where to buy this thing in chennai? I've checked with delta and few other shops from ritchie but no luck. Any suggestions?


----------



## tomys24 (Jul 31, 2012)

Theitdepot - NZXT Source 210 Elite Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 1, 2012)

Primeabgb also have that chassis. You can also contact them as an alternate option.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 1, 2012)

NZXT Source 210 Elite Mid Tower Cabinet 
Get it from the one which has lower shipping charge.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 1, 2012)

For NZXT products, itdepot offers the best price in chennai..


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 1, 2012)

But if you compare its price (for most products) with others then IT Depot seems to be charging more.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 2, 2012)

Send a mail to both and choose whoever gives you the lowest. But if you're in either one of the cities these stores are in just go and pick it up.


----------

